# [H][Forscherliga]T5-Raidgilde (Ü18) rekrutiert



## Worof (28. Dezember 2007)

Ich grüsse Euch, 

Die Wächter der Gilde „Serius Vigilis Cosmos“ rekrutieren wieder nette Mitstreiter zum Sturm auf die Nagas im Schlangenschrein sowie die Kämpfer in der Festung der Stürme. 

Sonstige Raid-Stände:

- Karazhan -> farmstatus
- Gruul -> farmstatus
- Magtheridon -> farmstatus
- ZA -> clear bis auf Endboss
- SSC -> 3. Boss
- FDS -> 1. Boss

Eine detaillierte Liste aller derzeit gesuchten Klassen mit entsprechender Skillung findet Ihr in unserem Forum im Anwerberhaus auf http://www.vigilis-cosmos.de 

*Wir bieten Euch: *
-Regelmässige Raid-Abende die hin und wieder auch variieren um Schichtarbeitern etc. die Möglichkeit zu geben trotzdem die Raidinstanzen von innen zu sehen 
-Einen 50 Slot TS-Server, den Ihr nicht nur an Raid-Abenden nutzen könnt sondern auch beim Questen mit Freunden und/oder randoms 
-Eine gut gepflegte Homepage mit einer sehr aktiven Foren-Community 
-Einen ordentlichen Raidplaner mit allem was das Raid- und Instanz-Herz so braucht 
-Der Altersschnitt liegt bei ca. 30 Jahren 
-Hilfsbereite Mitstreiter der Gilden Serius Vigilis Cosmos + Vigilis Cosmos 

*Was Ihr mitbringen solltet: *
-Ihr solltet mindestens 18 Jahre alt sein 
-Teamspeak, ein funktionierendes Headset etc. muss vorhanden sein und regelmässig genutzt werden 
-Eure Aktivität im Forum sollte sich nicht nur auf das Lesen der Threads 1x/Woche beschränken, unsere Community ist stellenweise wirklich sehr(!) aktiv. 
-Fairness & Bereitschaft zum Teamspiel auch ausserhalb der Raidzeiten sind bei uns eine Grundvorraussetzung 
-Euer Equipment sollte für Gruul, Maghteridon + Zul’Aman ausreichen. (Es spricht nichts dagegen, wenn Ihr noch das eine oder andere aus Karazhan benötigt bzw. gebrauchen könntet. Aber eine Komplett-Ausstattung können wir nicht vornehmen, da wir Gildenintern ebenfalls noch einige Mitglieder auszurüsten haben) 

*Ihr könnt uns wie folgt erreichen: *
*Homepage: *http://www.vigilis-cosmos.de 
*Teamspeak:* 81.169.186.117:3914 (passwort gibts auf Anfrage im Spiel) 

*Ansprechpartner: Worof / Naraxxus, Muhwah / Damoklees, Kamahl / Eaglemoon *

Bis hoffentlich bald 
Worof


----------



## Worof (1. Januar 2008)

Ein frohes neues Jahr Euch allen,

Unsere Rekrutierungs-Offensive läuft auf Hochtouren und die ersten Mitstreiter sind bereits eingetroffen. Nach wie vor suchen wir noch reichlich Klassen und hiermit nutze ich den Neujahrstag für einen klassischen "push".   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Bis bald...
Worof


----------



## Worof (5. Januar 2008)

Seid gegrüsst, 

Anbei eine kurze Aufstellung welche klassen derzeit bei uns noch gesucht werden. 

Druiden, Schamanen, Krieger, Paladine, Schurken, Magier, Hexer 
(mit Jägern sind wir momentan sehr gut ausgestattet) 

Wir beissen nicht, sondern gehen die ganze Sache relativ entspannt an. Bei uns sind Schichtarbeiter, Familienväter/-mütter ebenso vertreten wie nahezu 24/7 Spieler. Die Mischung machts und dementsprechend suchen wir noch reichlich weitere Mitstreiter die Lust haben sich in die bestehende Gruppen einzuklinken für die 25er Instanzne, ebenso jedoch Mitstreiter die derzeit noch nicht in diesen Instanzen unterwegs sind und sich noch entsprechend aufrüsten für eine baldige zweite 10er Raid-Gruppe. 

Solltet Ihr Intresse haben, euch jedoch nicht sicher sein ob Ihr zu uns (oder wir zu Euch) passen, dann flüstert uns gerne an und wir spielen mal ein paar Heroische Instanzen zusammen oder Ihr kommt einfach mal bei einem unserer nächsten 10er Raids mit. 

Ansprechpartner: Worof / Naraxxus oder Arashnu / Taridas 

Euch allen ein schönes Wochenende und eine gute Zeit 
Worof aka Naraxxus


----------



## Worof (17. Januar 2008)

und /push 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Unser erster Gildeninterner Gruul-Gang findet am 19.01.2008 statt. 
Weiterhin reichlich Klassen gesucht.

Gruß
Worof


----------



## Worof (24. Januar 2008)

/push & update

Raufgar gelegt, Gruul auf 3%.

Auch wenn sich die Anzahl der gesuchten Klassen bereits deutlich reduziert hat, so lohnt ein Blick in unser Forum für Intressenten sich sicherlich.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

http://www.vigilis-cosmos.de

Worof


----------



## Worof (11. Februar 2008)

Hi,

Die Wächter suchen nach wie vor noch mutige Mitstreiter, die bereit sind unsere Gilde zu verstärken und so aktiv an unseren Raids mitzuwirken.
Am letzten Samstag durften wir den nächsten Schritt auf dem Weg zu den grossen Raid-Instanzen vollenden. Erneut haben wir Raufgar erlegt und im ersten Versuch direkt den dicken Gruul gelyncht. Es war unser zweiter Abend bei Gruul.

Druiden, Schamanen, Schurken, Hexer, ...

Wir haben noch Einsatzmöglichkeiten für einige Klassen und Skillungen.

Da wir weder beissen noch verbissen an die Raids herangehen lohnt sich ein Blick in unser Forum bestimmt und wir würden uns wirklich freuen wenn wir uns einmal mit potentiellen Intressenten im Teamspeak unterhalten könnten. Gerne könnt Ihr auch mal ein dem einen oder anderen Raid bei uns reinschnuppern bevor Ihr einsteigt.

Nochmal ganz kurz das Ziel unserer Gemeinschaft, da immer wieder die Fragen kommen ob jemand bei unserer "SG" mitmachen kann:

*Wir sind keine SG, sondern eine Gilde.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

*
(und JA, wir wissen dass wir damit das expandieren deutlich verlangsamen)

Trotz allem Engagement und Ehrgeiz den wir an den Tag legen wollen wir eine Gruppe mit ausschliesslich erwachsenen Spielern zusammenstellen die trotz den "Widrigkeiten" des Lebens (Arbeit, Familie, Freunde, Hobby's etc.) permanent spielfähig für die 25er Raids ist.
Dafür braucht es kein DKP-System, keine allzu strengen Regeln... dazu braucht es nur wenige Zutaten:

Reife, Teamgeist, Zuverlässigkeit

Eingeschnappte Mitstpieler, wenn sie mal pausieren müssen braucht niemand.
Item-Reservierungen bevor ein Raid überhaupt logegangen ist... braucht niemand...
Einen Stammplatz,.. braucht niemand... die gesamte Gruppe wird weiterentwickelt. 

Ein jeder von uns steht für den anderen ein. Es wird nicht nur zu Raids eingeloggt... wir spielen heroische Instanzen gemeinsam, farmen auch miteinander wenn jemand dringend etwas benötigt... twinken in unserer Gelegenheitsspieler-Gilde (Vigilis Cosmos) gemeinsam etc, etc.
Im Sommer steht dann (natürlich freiwillig) ein nette Real-Life-Treffen mit Grill-Raid + Bierkasten-instanz an.

Letztlich wollen wir nicht nur anonym nebeneinander herspielen und jeder für sich kämpfen sondern gemeinsam Spass haben und auch über vereinzelte Niederlagen noch lachen können. Und das wiederrum obwohl wir stetig vorranschreiten und auch in die grossen Instanzen gehen.

Neugierig geworden ? Meldet euch im Forum, InGame... wir stehen gerne jederzeit Rede und Antwort. 

Liebe Grüße
Worof


----------



## Worof (25. Februar 2008)

*** update ***

*Unsere Raids ab März:*

*Montags:* Zul'Aman
*Mittwochs:* SSC + FdS
*Freitags:* Karazhan
*Samstags:* Magtheridon + Gruul

_Aktuell gesuchte Klassen:_

Schurken & Hexer

Sollten sich noch der eine oder andere Tank & Heiler einfinden, wäre das sicherlich auch kein Nachteil. 

Am rest hat sich nix verändert (Aufnahmebedingungen, Philosophie etc.) 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



LG
Worof


----------



## Worof (27. Februar 2008)

Hi,

Update:

Aktuell gesuchte Klassen:

Schurken + Heiler Paladine...

Gruß
Worof


----------



## Worof (2. April 2008)

Seid gegrüsst,

Mögliche Aufnahmen wären derzeit:

- Heildruiden, Heilpaladine, Heiligpriester
- Tankdruiden, Def-Krieger, Tankadins

Andere Klassen wären im Einzelfall anzuschauen und zu besprechen. Die oben genannten Klassen werden derzeit aktiv rekrutiert.

LG
Worof


----------



## Worof (2. April 2008)

Seid gegrüsst,

Für den kurzen Überblick, hier unsere aktuellen Raid-Stände:

Karzhan: clear (Farmstatus)
Gruul: clear (Farmstatus)
Zul'Aman: 3/6

Magtheridon: 2x vor 2.4 besucht, bisher noch nicht gelegt. 

SSC: Aktuell werden die Rüstungen & Schmuckstücke mit den entsprechenden Resistenzen gebaut, sowie die entsprechenden Mats in der Gilde gemeinsam gefarmt.

Aktuelle Raidziele: Zul'Aman säubern, Magtheridon erlegen und sobald die Resistenz-Rüstungen vollständig sind wir der Schlangenschrein besucht.
Karazhan & Gruul werden weiterhin abgefarmt

Bei Intresse stehen wir Euch nahezu jederzeit zur Verfügung.

LG
Worof


----------



## Worof (7. April 2008)

Seid gegrüsst, 

Karazhan wird bei uns nun in den Hintergrund rücken und ab der nächsten Woche stehen folgende RaidInstanzen im Fokus: 

Zul'aman, Gruul, Magtheridon, Schlangenschrein 

Eben genau aus dem Grund, dass wir nun tatsächlich schwerpunkttechnisch die 25er Raids angehen und weniger in den 10er Instanzen verweilen können wir noch weitere Mitstreiter von nahezu jeder Klasse aufnehmen. 

Insbesondere, nach wie vor, Tanks und Heiler. 

*Hinweis:* 

Wir suchen ausschliesslich Mitstreiter, die Intresse an unserem "Gesamtpaket" der Gildengemeinschaft haben und kenie SG-Spieler, die nur "Ihr Ding" durchziehen möchten. 
Anonymität wird bei uns nicht wirklich geschätzt und das 18. Lebensjahr müsst Ihr ebenfalls bereits hinter Euch gelassen haben. Unser derzeitiger Altersschnitt liegt bei ca. 30 - 33 Jahren. 

Es versteht sich von selbst, dass ab der RaidInstanz Zul'Aman eben ausschliesslich erfahrene Spieler gesucht werden mit entsprechendem Equipment und keine Mitstreiter, die noch zu 50% aus Karazhan ausgestattet werden müssen. 

Die Wächter würden sich freuen von Euch zu hören/lesen. 

Für die Gemeinschaft 
Worof


----------



## Worof (10. April 2008)

Seid gegrüsst,

Da wir nun an den Wochenenden meist 2 25er Raids anbieten und wir eben in unserer Gemeinschaft immer das RL vorrang hat steht durchaus mal der eine oder andere Platz an, der zum schnuppern etc. genutzt werden kann bevor jemand sich blindlings bei uns bewirbt.

Solltet Ihr also Lust an einer erwachsenen Gildengemeinschaft haben, die auch im Ernstfall nach dem 15. Raidtod noch Spass hat am spielen und für die übermässiger Leistungsdruck etc. ein Fremdwort ist, dann würden wir uns freuen von Euch zu hören.

Für die Horde !
Worof


----------



## Worof (12. April 2008)

Seid gegrüsst,

Es ist mir eine Freude berichten zu können, dass nun auch Magtheridon im Dreck liegt.

*Aktueller Stand:*

*Karazhan:* clear (farmstatus)
*Gruul:* clear (farmstatus)
*Magtheridon:* clear
*Zul'Aman: * 3/6
*Schlangenschrein:* Lurker 40%, Resistenz-Equipments nahezu fertiggestellt.
*Festung der Stürme:* in kürze am Start

Es geht stetig vorran und wir würden uns freuen wenn wir noch einige ambitionierte und trotzdem absolut Teamfähige Mitstreiter gewinnen können, die sich gerne mit uns an die nächsten Grossen Herausforderungen wagen möchten. 
Zwar suchen wir im Schwerpunkt hauptsächlich noch heiler, aber wenn das Charakterliche passt und Euer Equipment nicht gerade dem Stand von "Anfang Karazhan" entspricht, kann durchaus auch noch der eine oder andere Damage-Dealer zu uns stossen.

Für die Horde !

Worof


----------



## Worof (21. April 2008)

Hi,

Nach wie vor können noch einige Mitstreiter (insbesondere 1-2 Tanks sowie 1-2 Heilklassen) den Weg in unsere Reihen finden.
Lediglich für Jäger & Magier herrscht derzeit ein 100%iger Aufnahmestop.

Von allen anderen Klassen kann (sofern Equipment und Einstellung zum Spiel stimmt) kann durchaus ebenfalls je noch 1 Mitstreiter aufgenommen werden.

Unser Raidfokus liegt derzeit Mittwochs auf Zul'Aman, Freitags Gruul + Magtheridon und Samstags Schlangenschrein. Sobald wir alle Mitstreiter bei Gruul & Magtherdion ausgerüstet haben werden wir den Raidschwerpunkt am Wochenende auf den SSC verlagern und gelegentlich die Festung der Stürme ansteuern.

Wir gehen zielstrebig vorran ohne dabei den Blick für das SPIEL zu verlieren. Falscher Ehrgeiz ist also nicht unsere Spielintension. Teamplay, Konstruktive Kritik und vor allem (!) Spass am Spiel ist unser Antrieb. Und der funktioniert seit einem guten Jahr sehr gut. Wir haben nur eine sehr geringe Fluktuation in unserer Gilde bei gleichbleibender Aktivität...
Wer also Intresse an einem beständigen Umfeld hat und bereit ist bei uns einmal reinzuschnuppern ist uns herzlich willkommen. Wir beissen nicht, wir verlangen keine 24/7 Anwesenheit etc..

Also.. meldet Euch...

Realm: Forscherliga
Ansprechpartner: Worof, Kamahl, Muhwah, Sabsie, Jabima, Maro, Erdensohn

LG
Worof


----------



## Worof (23. April 2008)

uuuund *trommelwirbel*
.
.
.
.
.
hoch damit   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Worof (16. Juni 2008)

Hi, 

Anbei ein kleines Update: 

*Raidtage + Zeiten: *

Mittwoch: 20:15 - 23:15 
Freitag: 20:15 - min 0:30 
Dienstag: 20:15 - 23:15 

*Aktuelle RaidInstanzen:* SSC + FdS 

Gesucht werden derzeit durchaus noch ein paar Heiler sowie Schamanen der unterschieldlichsten Ausrichtungen. 

Sekundärer Bedarf bestünde unter Umständen noch an 1 - 2 Jägern sowie nem weiteren Schurken. 

Andere Klassen werden nur aufgenommen, wenn dann wirklich alles zu 100% stimmt (Ausrüstung, Zwischenmenschlich etc.). 

Ihr findet uns auf http://www.vigilis-cosmos.de 

LG 
Worof


----------

